# hunting laws???



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i am doing an school writing asighment( spelled that wrong....GET THIS SPELL CHECK FIXED!!!!!), about the PROS and CONS about hunting laws...i thought this would give this forum so air!!!


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

you may consider interviewing a game warden or conservation officer from the state to get their opinion on this subject as well. maybe interview a couple hunters. the more opinions you can quote the easier it will be to lengthen the paper and offer a good unbiased look at both sides of the issue. just a thought. i'd like to read it when you get it done. best of luck.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

celticgladiator said:


> you may consider interviewing a game warden or conservation officer from the state to get their opinion on this subject as well. maybe interview a couple hunters. the more opinions you can quote the easier it will be to lengthen the paper and offer a good unbiased look at both sides of the issue. just a thought. i'd like to read it when you get it done. best of luck.


oh, its not like that, its just thinks of some thinks that are both good and bad about hunting law, nothing matter like an end of term paper or anythink...maybe 200 words.....


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

here are some pros i just brain stormed 
In populated areas keep 
People under control

Help keep hunting a safe 
sport
helps keep unethical 
hunters out of the woods
Helps give ethical hunters guidelines on how to take their game properly

any others....anyone?


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

*ttt*

Try and keep it more on the "pro" side don't want to give anyone any reason to say anything about hunting being bad or wrong. Like you said a lot about safety and the good things that hunting does, population control. Some of the "cons" you could use are some of the laws that are what many people might consider "stupid" like why can't you shoot albino deer in some states and you can in others. Or why can you only have 3 shells in your gun when dove hunting and can shoot 15 of them. While turkey hunting you can have 5 shells in your gun and can only shoot 2 of them. Those are the laws in my state maybe not yours. Maybe a couple things you might use. Good luck.

ttt


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

first i think you have to talk about thedor rosevelt, he was the first presdent that saw a need to controling hunting. it has prove to the best thing that ever happen. 


there are many pros for laws 

the cons is that we allow groups of people make laws that do not hunt and do not agree with hunting, that is the biggest cons. this is the only thing we allow people who dont like it make rules.

all other sports the people who make the rules and people who play the sport and understand it. no real hunter will like to see all deer gone and that why hunter has made many eferts to incresed the numbers of animals. for a group of people tell us that we want all deer gone is crazy.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Is this a persuasive essy, or just a compare and contrast one?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

They're a necessary evil. If people were smart and ethical enough, we wouldn't need them. Unfortunately, people are stupid and greedy and kill for the joy of killing. I don't mind them really, unless they start getting so complicated and conviluted that it drives you insane. One need only look at the various archery regulations for different states- some have none, others need only the most specific of equipment. Sheesh. But I don't mind paying for tags, licenses, and following the law. I do mind that there are STILL SO MANY POACHERS OUT THERE. Some states ned stricter laws... like the guillatine (sp?). Around here where I live, I'm litterally surrounded by poachers and unethical jerks. The destroy the local game populations so those of us who try and play fair are screwed out of meat for the freezer. If you're going to have laws, for goodness sakes enforce them!

Sorry. This has been on my mind for a while:embara:.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

It's ok Kegan, just don't write another essay again.:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah kegan it is ok i think that that would be good.epsi:



kegan said:


> They're a necessary evil. If people were smart and ethical enough, we wouldn't need them. Unfortunately, people are stupid and greedy and kill for the joy of killing. I don't mind them really, unless they start getting so complicated and conviluted that it drives you insane. One need only look at the various archery regulations for different states- some have none, others need only the most specific of equipment. Sheesh. But I don't mind paying for tags, licenses, and following the law. I do mind that there are STILL SO MANY POACHERS OUT THERE. Some states ned stricter laws... like the guillatine (sp?). Around here where I live, I'm litterally surrounded by poachers and unethical jerks. The destroy the local game populations so those of us who try and play fair are screwed out of meat for the freezer. If you're going to have laws, for goodness sakes enforce them!
> 
> Sorry. This has been on my mind for a while:embara:.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's some basic facts.. from Wiki.. they show some pros and cons related to deer herd population. 

Commercial exploitation, unregulated hunting and poor land-use practices, including deforestation severely depressed deer populations in much of their range. For example, by about 1930, the U.S. population was thought to number about 300,000. After an outcry by hunters and other conservation ecologists, commercial exploitation of deer became illegal and conservation programs along with regulated hunting were introduced. Recent estimates put the deer population in the United States at around 30 million. Conservation practices have proved so successful that, in parts of their range, the white-tailed deer populations currently far exceed their carrying capacity and the animal may be considered a nuisance. Motor vehicle collisions with deer are a serious problem in many parts of the animal's range, especially at night and during rutting season, causing injuries and fatalities among both deer and humans. At high population densities, farmers can suffer economic damage by deer depredation of cash crops, especially in maize and orchards.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Conservation is a big thing.

Keeping the animals to a steady population is a great thing to do, while at the same time fun for the Hunter.


If we couldnt hunt half the species we do, this place would be swamped with animals, and no way to get rid of them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> Conservation is a big thing.
> 
> Keeping the animals to a steady population is a great thing to do, while at the same time fun for the Hunter.
> 
> ...


If we didn't hunt them they'd simply die slowly from starvation. A quick, painless arrow, a weeks and months with nothing to eat?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> If we couldnt hunt half the species we do, this place would be swamped with animals, and no way to get rid of them.


...until the carrying capacity is reached. Then they'd die simply from competition between one another.


----------

